# Which UPS suits my rig best



## vbagro (Jan 9, 2012)

Last month only I upgraded my Rig thanks to great advices from you guy.

Now I plan to change my UPS and my current UPS is not able to hold up.

My Rig Configuration is as follows.

1. CPU - AMD 3650
2. SMPS - Corsair CX430V2
3. Mobo - Gigabyte GA-A55-S2V 
4. Monitor - AOC 18.5" LED E943FWS

Back up required is not more than 10 mins, just to shut down the computer properly in case of power cut.

Budget at the max Rs. 3000.

Help me guys to advise me best UPS with in budget.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 9, 2012)

what is your current ups VA rating & how old it is?amount of backup depends on battery inside inverter & its capacity decreases with time.it is entirely possible that a costlier 500VA ups with greater batter capacity provide much more backup time than a cheaper 1000VA ups.VA rating is to give an idea about actual amount of power ups can supply.a 600VA ups actually provides ~400-450W & the amount of time for which ups can provide this much power depends on the capacity of its battery.

your system will need ~400W max assuming you are not using a graphics card.so any 600VA ups is good for you.as i said earlier amount of backup depends on battery & more the battery capacity more will be the cost.APC 600VA ups costs ~2000 & it should be enough for you.


----------



## topgear (Jan 10, 2012)

for 3k just get a APC 650VA Ups ;-


----------

